
Smart Home solution openHAB 2.2 released - Mazzen
http://www.kaikreuzer.de/2017/12/18/openhab22/
======
Mazzen
Proprietary systems will never fully cover the scope of a smart home. openHAB
as an open source software doesn't stop at the limits of one technology but
combines over 200 competing technologies to build the true "smart home".

openHAB 2.2 brings VSCode and LSP support, offers dozens new add-ons and
includes many UI/UX improvements.

